# Seperation and Depression I need Answers Please



## StandbyMe (Aug 5, 2011)

My wife left me 20 days ago due to weekend alcohol verbal abuse I gave her. I received counseling after the first week it happened. I discovered through the doctor that depression and alcohol cause anger. I have never hit my wife of ten years but she could no longer take the verbal abuse. I have expressed to my wife the information I received from the doctor but she is still gone. In the 20 days I have probably sent her 30 e-mails and cried to her on the phone for forgiveness but I am sure she is afraid I will do it again. I am a changed man since this happened. I express to her each day via e-mail the things I did to her and I will never drink alcohol again. I was never a big drinker anyway just on the weekend. But enough was enough for her. She reads my e-mails but does not respond. She told me on the phone last week "I don't know what to say to you" Each day goes by and I wonder what her thoughts are. I have no appetite and lost 20 lbs worrying if she will come back to me. She is silent and I surf the Internet for answers and ran across this site and created a new account today.


----------



## one day at a time (Oct 14, 2011)

I deal wth depression on a daily basis ,my husband has left me as well and i am alot like you I cry and beg , but honestly I believe the more I cry and beg the further I push him away .when you talk to her dont mention any of the problems you are dealing with just have a nice conversation wth her if possible .show her the man that she fell in love wth is still here try to work on not looking at the past and look ahead try to start fresh if it is at all possible if she is constantly reminded why she left and telling her you are going to change are only words to her she needs to see it to believe it so start showing her that person she fell so madly in love wth and you may see a difference.


----------

